# First Watch Parts and Sewing Pen Blank Casting(s)



## Leviblue (Jul 3, 2011)

I tried my first watch parts (steam punked) casting.  After a few attempts I had two that turned out okay.  The rustoleum paint on the tubes is having a reaction with the poly resin.  I'm also still getting air bubbles so a vacuum may be in the future if I keep moving forward with the castings.

The needle blanks for some reason are the hardest to get right for me.  Air bubbles and paint reaction seemed to be worse.  These are two different blanks that I made and turned.

I used a hot water bath to that the resin sat in for a while to thin down before adding the catalyst and pouring the cast.

All feed back and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks real good to me.  I have only cast a couple things, so, I can't give you advice.  That is the first "sewing" pen I have seen.  I like it.  Should be a popular one.


----------



## darcisowers (Jul 3, 2011)

I really like that sewing pen!!  I'd probably change it to a lighter colored background so the thread is more visable.  VERY cool idea!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice work. Regardless of the defects I see on the tubes, the sewing pen is pretty sweet!


----------



## renowb (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice job there!


----------



## corian king (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice! I just finished taking apart 25 watches am getting ready to give it a try myself.I am going to use pressure to see how that goes.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Leviblue (Jul 4, 2011)

I would be interested in hearing back on the pressure casting results.  I've heard mixed opinions on which is best, pressure vs vacuum.

Post a few pics of the results please.


----------

